# P0011 & p052a



## raaizin (Nov 14, 2009)

I have a 2012 Jetta 2.5 37k miles showing the above codes...Any thoughts on this. It doesnt seem like a common problem on the 2.5. How difficult a fix


----------



## raaizin (Nov 14, 2009)

An update for anyone who may have this issue. Dealers fix was to replace Camshaft adjuster 06E-109-257-9. It was free covered under 6/60 powertrain warranty. Thank you VW!!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Hey, thanks for posting this. Had the same codes, and unfortunately my crappy Audi only has a 4 year warranty. Swapped the N205 valve out, cleared the codes, and so far so good. 

I'll link this, and post a more thorough story on the Mk2 TT forum when I have some time. Great info, and thanks for sharing...really saved me $$$ and a headache.


----------

